# Oyoaha Look and Feel



## Schräger Vogel (25. Jul 2007)

Servus Leute i bekomm  das irgend wie net hin  ich will mein Design auf OyoahaLookAndFeel stellen

	try{ 
    		UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.OyoahaLookAndFeel"); 
    		} catch (Exception e) { 
    		e.printStackTrace(); 
    		} 
 hab au die Bibiliothek gefüllt aber ich bekomm dann immer eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

Schräger Vogel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bekomm dann immer eine Fehlermeldung


...die da lautet?


----------



## Schräger Vogel (25. Jul 2007)

Das is jetzt ziemlich schwer einzugrenzen er bringt mir Datenbankfehler aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem .

com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused: connect

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:173)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:267)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2739)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at mediumverwalter.Datenbank.<init>(Datenbank.java:45)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.<init>(BenutzerGUI.java:180)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.main(BenutzerGUI.java:961)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **



Last packet sent to the server was 10 ms ago.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2814)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at mediumverwalter.Datenbank.<init>(Datenbank.java:45)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.<init>(BenutzerGUI.java:180)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.main(BenutzerGUI.java:961)
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused: connect

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:173)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:267)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2739)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at mediumverwalter.Datenbank.<init>(Datenbank.java:45)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.<init>(BenutzerGUI.java:219)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.main(BenutzerGUI.java:961)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **



Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2814)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at mediumverwalter.Datenbank.<init>(Datenbank.java:45)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.<init>(BenutzerGUI.java:219)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.main(BenutzerGUI.java:961)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.ui.OyoahaScrollButton.isEnabled(OyoahaScrollButton.java:79)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.setEnabled(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.setModel(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JButton.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JButton.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicArrowButton.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicArrowButton.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalScrollButton.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.ui.OyoahaScrollButton.<init>(OyoahaScrollButton.java:60)
	at com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.ui.OyoahaScrollBarUI.createIncreaseButton(OyoahaScrollBarUI.java:70)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicScrollBarUI.installComponents(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicScrollBarUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
	at com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.ui.OyoahaScrollBarUI.installUI(OyoahaScrollBarUI.java:50)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollBar.setUI(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollBar.updateUI(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollPane$ScrollBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollPane.createVerticalScrollBar(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollPane.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JScrollPane.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.DVDPanelErstellen(BenutzerGUI.java:521)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.<init>(BenutzerGUI.java:416)
	at mediumverwalter.BenutzerGUI.main(BenutzerGUI.java:961)


----------



## Schräger Vogel (25. Jul 2007)

mmh ich hab im Internet das hier gefunden und würde so genre mein  Design festlegen.
Ich meine das ist doch oyoaha lok and feel?


http://www.oyoaha.com/lookandfeel/applet/index.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2007)

Die interessanten Meldungen, die sich um das LAF drehen, dürften diese sein:


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.oyoaha.swing.plaf.oyoaha.ui.OyoahaScrollButton.isEnabled(OyoahaScrollButton.java:79)
> at javax.swing.JComponent.setEnabled(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.AbstractButton.setModel(Unknown Source)
> ...



Guck mal, ob es die entspr. Klassen gibt.


----------

